# Sterben manche Spielegenres (fast) aus?



## Gamer090 (20. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Entweder kommt es mir nur so vor, aber kann es sein das manche Spielegenres langsam aber sicher immer mehr vom Markt verdrängt werden? Ich bin grosser Fan von Simulationen, Hauptsächlich Eisenbahn und Bus, beide wurden in den letzten Jahren kaum noch bedient, mit guten Spielen meine ich! Nicht das billige Zeugs von DTG in Train Sim World bitte! Der letzte wirklich gute Bussimulator war Omsi 2 der bei mir unter Windows 10 nur Probleme macht, aber darüber disskutiere ich hier mal nicht. 

Sind die wirklich guten Simulationen ausgestorben? Immerhin bringt irgendwan Microsoft einen neuen Flight SImulator, was zumindest die Flugsimulationen rettet. 

Das andere Genre das meiner Meinung kaum noch existiert, sind Adventures zumindest die wirklich guten. auf Steam suche gar nicht das bringt bei den Suchergebnissen sogar Destiny 2.  Auf GoG sieht das Suchergebniss etwas besser aus, eines der neusten Spiele ist No Man's Sky auch wenn das mit einem klassischem Adventure nix zu tun hat. Die anderen Suchergebnisse sind nur von älteren Spielern wenn man nach den Meistverkauften Sortiert, Schade eigentlich. Deponia oder The Longest Journey machen wirklich Spass, sind aber schon älter. 

Auch hier frage ich mich weshalb es schon so lange keine Adventures mehr gibt. Sind die Verkaufszahlen so schlecht oder wollen die Entwickler einfach nicht? 

Zu den beiden genannten Genres spiele ich auch noch MMOs, aber hier fange ich gar nicht erst an, dieses Genre ist eigentlich schon lange Tot! Es gibt zwar noch ein paar gute Spiele da draussen, aber es werden immer weniger, hätte eigentlich mal wieder Bock ein richtig gutes MMO zu zocken mit schweren Instanzbossen. Aber mal sehen ob da noch was gutes kommt, es kommen angeblich jede Menge MMOs aus Korea aktuell zu uns aber ich warte schon lange auf die. 

-------

Was ist eure Meinung dazu? Gibt es manche Spielegenres die fast am austerben sind weil es kaum noch gute Spiele des Genres gibt?


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. August 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Auch hier frage ich mich weshalb es schon so lange keine Adventures mehr gibt. Sind die Verkaufszahlen so schlecht oder wollen die Entwickler einfach nicht?


 Wollen?

Schau Dir Tombraider an, dann weißt Du die Antwort.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. August 2019)

Simulationen haben es derzeit wirklich schwer.

Wenn man sich den ETS 2 anschaut, welcher wohl immer noch einer der beliebtesten Simulatoren ist, wird schon klar warum. 

Für einen bestimmten Detail-/Simulationsgrad braucht es oft das Mitwirken der Branchenriesen, sei es Scania, MAN etc..
Bis diese bereitwillig ihre Daten preisgeben dürfte ein gewaltiger Anteil Vorarbeit notwendig sein, der Kosten verursacht ohne die Aussicht, diese Kosten auch ohne die o.g. Branchenriesen zu decken. Mit Fantasiemarken kann eine Simulation noch so gut sein, der Reiz geht zu schnell verloren.

In dem Bereich der Simulator-Games schätze ich das finanzielle Risiko noch höher als andern Genres ein. Die geringe Anzahl an Spielern kann man da kaum abfangen. 

Wenn man mal bedenkt, dass es sich sogar noch gelohnt hat Skyrim auf der Switch zu bringen ist das schon traurig.
Hoffentlich steigert der neue Flight Simulator die Aufmerksamkeit auf das Genre und motiviert auch mal andere Studios als Koch Media zu Simulationen.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. August 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wollen?
> 
> Schau Dir Tombraider an, dann weißt Du die Antwort.


Und wo ist der Rest? Tomb Raider hatte ich zwar zuerst vergessen aufzuzählen aber es kann doch nicht sein das die anderen Studios nicht wirklich Adventures entwickeln. Oder nur solche die schlechte Bewertungen erhalten, wirklich schwer ein gutes Adventure zu finden.  



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Simulationen haben es derzeit wirklich schwer.
> 
> Wenn man sich den ETS 2 anschaut, welcher wohl immer noch einer der beliebtesten Simulatoren ist, wird schon klar warum.
> 
> ...



Das könnte natürlich ein Grund sein weshalb Simulationen es schwer haben, klar kostet es einiges die ganzen Lizenzen zu holen, aber wenn man es richtig macht dann verkauft sich das Spiel gut. Wie du schon genannt hast, ist der Flight Simulator ein Schritt in die Richtige Richtung. Auch Microsoft hat einiges zahlen müssen für die ganzen Lizenzen, aber sie haben es trotzdem getan. Und wer wird dann iihre Konkurrenz? Da gibt es an aktuellen Spielen eigentlich nur XPlane 11 und das hat auch schon ein paar Jahre.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2019)

Ich finde gute RTS gibt es relativ wenig.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. August 2019)

Klassische Point'n'Klick-Adventures plagen wirtschaftlich betrachtet gleich mehrere Probleme:
- Praktisch keine Möglichkeiten zur Monetarisierung/keine Game-as-a-Service-Konzepte
- Sehr lineares Gameplay und Story-Fokus --> Let's Plays als kostenlose Alternative
- Kaum Wiederspielwert, kein Multiplayer
- Primärzielgruppe PC-Spieler, Konsolenmarkt entfällt üblicherweise/Bedienung ohne Maus meistens schlecht

In manchen Genres ist es ja möglich, etwa via Zufallssysteme (z. B. Drop-Wahrscheinlichkeiten in Action-RPGs/Loot-Shootern), prozedurale Generierung oder schlicht Multiplayer die Spielzeit erheblich zu strecken. Falls ein Spiel überraschend gut läuft, kann man teilweise auch noch recht einfach mit DLCs nachlegen. Bei Point'n'Klick-Adventures erhöhen sich die Entwicklungskosten mehr oder weniger linear mit dem Spielumfang und das Spiel ist zum Release inhaltlich komplett (bzw. sollte es sein, um überhaupt eine Chance bei der Zielgruppe zu haben). Selbst die *eigentlich* geringen Produktionskosten steigen schnell an, wenn z. B. eine mehrsprachige Vollvertonung geboten werden soll. Hier im deutschsprachigen Raum ist der Markt dabei noch  vergleichsweise groß - man denke nur mal an die ganzen  Daedalic-Produktionen. Auch hier fällt aber auf, dass die Verkaufspreise klar unterhalb des normalen Vollpreisbereichs liegen: Ein Point'n'Klick-Adventure für 40 Euro ist schon am oberen Limit und bietet dann oft schon einfache physische Extras wie Aufkleber, Postkarten o. ä., während in angesagten Genres ja durchaus 50/70 Euro üblich sind für eine Standard- und dann die Day-1-Edition mit oft rein digitalen Extras.

Soll also heißen: Kleine Zielgruppe + selbst bei Erfolg überschaubare Gewinne = wenig Anreize bzw. schlechtes Risk-/Reward-Verhältnis für Entwickler/Publisher

Das ganz klassische, wirklich günstig zu produzierende Textadventure-Genre wiederum ist nur noch ein reines Indie-Nischen-Genre. In der allgemeinen Wahrnehmung sind die Spiele unabhängig vom Umfang und der Qualität technisch überholt und eher ein Meme als etwas, was man gegen Geld in den Laden stellt. Wobei ich offen gesagt auch die E-Book-Reader-Welt nicht im Detail kenne, vielleicht existiert dort eine blühende Textadventure-Untergrundszene.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. August 2019)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Klassische Point'n'Klick-Adventures plagen wirtschaftlich betrachtet gleich mehrere Probleme:
> - Praktisch keine Möglichkeiten zur Monetarisierung/keine Game-as-a-Service-Konzepte
> - Sehr lineares Gameplay und Story-Fokus --> Let's Plays als kostenlose Alternative
> - Kaum Wiederspielwert, kein Multiplayer
> - Primärzielgruppe PC-Spieler, Konsolenmarkt entfällt üblicherweise/Bedienung ohne Maus meistens schlecht


Stimmt schon das Adventures sehr lineare Spielweise haben und man sie oft nicht nochmal spielen will. Ich habe aber auch schon Spiele mehrmals gespielt auch wenn ich die Story schon kannte.  



> In manchen Genres ist es ja möglich, etwa via Zufallssysteme (z. B. Drop-Wahrscheinlichkeiten in Action-RPGs/Loot-Shootern), prozedurale Generierung oder schlicht Multiplayer die Spielzeit erheblich zu strecken. Falls ein Spiel überraschend gut läuft, kann man teilweise auch noch recht einfach mit DLCs nachlegen. Bei Point'n'Klick-Adventures erhöhen sich die Entwicklungskosten mehr oder weniger linear mit dem Spielumfang und das Spiel ist zum Release inhaltlich komplett (bzw. sollte es sein, um überhaupt eine Chance bei der Zielgruppe zu haben). Selbst die *eigentlich* geringen Produktionskosten steigen schnell an, wenn z. B. eine mehrsprachige Vollvertonung geboten werden soll. Hier im deutschsprachigen Raum ist der Markt dabei noch  vergleichsweise groß - man denke nur mal an die ganzen  Daedalic-Produktionen. Auch hier fällt aber auf, dass die Verkaufspreise klar unterhalb des normalen Vollpreisbereichs liegen: Ein Point'n'Klick-Adventure für 40 Euro ist schon am oberen Limit und bietet dann oft schon einfache physische Extras wie Aufkleber, Postkarten o. ä., während in angesagten Genres ja durchaus 50/70 Euro üblich sind für eine Standard- und dann die Day-1-Edition mit oft rein digitalen Extras.
> 
> Soll also heißen: Kleine Zielgruppe + selbst bei Erfolg überschaubare Gewinne = wenig Anreize bzw. schlechtes Risk-/Reward-Verhältnis für Entwickler/Publisher
> 
> Das ganz klassische, wirklich günstig zu produzierende Textadventure-Genre wiederum ist nur noch ein reines Indie-Nischen-Genre. In der allgemeinen Wahrnehmung sind die Spiele unabhängig vom Umfang und der Qualität technisch überholt und eher ein Meme als etwas, was man gegen Geld in den Laden stellt. Wobei ich offen gesagt auch die E-Book-Reader-Welt nicht im Detail kenne, vielleicht existiert dort eine blühende Textadventure-Untergrundszene.


Viele Adventures bieten genau wegen den Kosten für die Mehrsprachige Vollvertonung oft nur Untertitel in 10 Sprachen an. Die Textadventures sind für mich keine richtigen Adventures mehr, da fehlt mir der Spielanteil. Ich meinte aber eigentlich Adventires im Allgemeinen, nicht nur die Point and Click Versionen.  Vielleicht kommt irgendwann ein Adventure das weniger die von dir genannten Probleme hat, aber Multiplayer wird es weniger geben, wofür auch in einem Adventure?


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2019)

Stimmt schon. Die klassischen Point n Click Adventures sind auch quasi ausgestorben.
Früher habe ich sämtliche Lucasarts Adventures gerne gespielt.
Angefangen mit Maniac Mansion für den C-64 damals.
Heute gibt es mehr 3D Action-Adventures wie Tomb Raider etc.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Stimmt schon. Die klassischen Point n Click Adventures sind auch quasi ausgestorben.
> Früher habe ich sämtliche Lucasarts Adventures gerne gespielt.
> Angefangen mit Maniac Mansion für den C-64 damals.
> Heute gibt es mehr 3D Action-Adventures wie Tomb Raider etc.



Zum Glück gibt es noch Tomb Raider, aber wie lange noch? Wenn irgendwann auch das verschwindet dann sind Adventures ganz ausgestorben


----------



## Painkiller (26. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde gute RTS gibt es relativ wenig.



Stimmt leider. Von AoE 4 hört man nichts neues. EA ist damit beschäftigt ein Remaster von C&C zu machen, und Dawn of War 3 war einfach nur .
Da bleibt im Moment nur Spellforce 3: Soul Harvest oder die ganzen Klassiker wie C&C Generals mit Contra-Mod. Alternativ kann ich dir noch Dawn of War mit der Ultimate Apocalypse Mod empfehlen. 

Was ich am meisten vermisse ist ein neues Dungeon Keeper & Supreme Commander!


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Was ich am meisten vermisse ist ein neues Dungeon Keeper & Supreme Commander!


Ja ein neues Dungeon Keeper wäre mega-geil.

Supreme Commander habe ich selber nie gespielt.


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2019)

> Ja ein neues Dungeon Keeper wäre mega-geil.


Und was macht EA draus? Ein Mobile Game für Smartphones. 



> Supreme Commander habe ich selber nie gespielt.


Das Game hat echt Spaß gemacht. Auch das Add-On war gut. Problem an dem Spiel war nur die Performance. Bei großen Schlachten ist die heftiger in den Keller gegangen als in den Total War-Spielen. Okay, das Spiel ist auch aus dem Jahr 2007.  Erst mit der Mod Forged Alliance Forever ging es mit der Performance bergauf. 

Magst du 4X Spiele wie Sins of a Solar Empire? Dafür gibts nämlich auch ein paar sehr gute Halo, Star Wars, Star Trek Mods.


----------

